# Building New Reverse Flow Smoker



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe I'm trying to over think this but would like to solicit comments from you pit builders. 
I picked up a piece of 24" sch.40 X 6' lg. pipe. Of course the plan is to build a new reverse flow pit. The question is instead of using tuning plates; I have some 10 ga. perforated metal with 1/2" holes in it. If I use that to channel the smoke and heat to the other end, will I loose all the hot air into the chamber before it has a chance to turn and come back to the smoke stack?


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

If your firebox and stack are on the same end of the smoker then, Yes, you will lose the smoke and heat right out the stack. You need to force the flow to the end of the smoker then let it come back over the top of the meat. A thick plate also reduces the heat blasting right onto the meat. I used a 1/4" plate to seal mine.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. 
Now that I've thought about it for a while; you're probably right. Some of the heat/smoke might make the turn but too much would go out of the stack.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Your perforated plate MIGHT work for a direct flow smoker, but almost certainly won't for a reverse flow. How bout just building it as a direct?


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I have several pieces of expanded metal for the cooking surface. 
I was hoping the perforated metal may slow thru flow of smoke/heat along it's way to the end of the pit and let the heat transfer into the chamber as it moved along. Looks like that would keep an even heat in the pit and eliminate the hot spot near the firebox. Again, maybe I'm over thinking this problem.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

I used a 250 gallon propane tank to build my smoker and it is 6' long. Even using 1/4" plate for the baffle I see about 15 degrees difference from the hot end to the cold end. I typically do briskets on the hot end and chickens, turkeys, and ribs on the cooler end. 235 degrees on the hot end and 220 degrees on the cool end. I usually cook 2 briskets, 4 chickens and 6-9 racks of ribs at a time. I freeze them and eat for 3-4 months and then cook again.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

yea, the plate will radiate heat anyways. I have a Lang 84 and its hotter on the firebox end.


----------



## catch-n-eat fish company (Nov 27, 2011)

You don't need tuning/baffle plates at all..when you attach your Firefox to your cooking chamber cut your air/smoke flow holes towards the top of the firebox and on the opposite end of the cooking chamber install your stack about 2" from the bottom ...therefore your chamber has to fill with smoke/heat before it is forced out..


----------

